# Coffee Table Aquarium



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Sneak peak at something i have been working on:

The Coffee Table Aquarium!!

Complete video tutorial coming soon.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You shouldn't be showing people how to build these you should be charging them to buy one from you!  I've always been interested in how these coffee table aquariums are setup/maintained. I'll be watching your tutorial for sure. Thanks in advance!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> You shouldn't be showing people how to build these you should be charging them to buy one from you!  I've always been interested in how these coffee table aquariums are setup/maintained. I'll be watching your tutorial for sure. Thanks in advance!


I've always been interested in them as well..... so i gave it a shot.

Tutorial is very thorough, but some points, i refer you back to the acrylic tank build video to see specific points to working with acrylic.

Other then that, i show exactly how i did it.

Im not very interested in building/selling though. I often do favors for friends and build a sump, filter or tank for them however.

I have something else being built now as well... something i have always wanted to try, and see how it works. I find that i learn how something works as i build it, as oppose to reading about it. So my videos will help everyone else do just that. Know exactly how to do something, so they too, can give it a shot if they would like to.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Wicked! If I built one of those the gf would KILL me!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool table. I guess the top is glass? Or it would bow and be scratched up pretty quickly.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

hgi said:


> Wicked! If I built one of those the gf would KILL me!


I would think most women would tend to like them, or at least just as much as the next guy.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Very cool table. I guess the top is glass? Or it would bow and be scratched up pretty quickly.


Top is acrylic, everything else is as well.

I havent found that acrylic scratches that easy at all. If it does, i can buff it out. Bowing...... taken care of. You`ll see in the video. Although 12mm is not very likely to bow, it probably still will, so i took care of that.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

uarujoey said:


> Top is acrylic, everything else is as well.
> 
> I havent found that acrylic scratches that easy at all. If it does, i can buff it out. Bowing...... taken care of. You`ll see in the video. Although 12mm is not very likely to bow, it probably still will, so i took care of that.


Have you done an acrylic buff-out vid? If not, that would be a cool vid.

Can't wait to see the instruction video.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Have you done an acrylic buff-out vid? If not, that would be a cool vid.
> 
> Can't wait to see the instruction video.


Nope. Not yet, but i will do one soon!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

*double post*


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks really cool. Looking forward to seeing how that is built.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

target said:


> That looks really cool. Looking forward to seeing how that is built.


I'll have the "How to" video up this week sometime.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

HOW TO: Coffee Table Aquarium


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

that's very cool. A side question, I never heard of K1 filter media before, where do you get it?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

u are god, awesome vid!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Victor said:


> that's very cool. A side question, I never heard of K1 filter media before, where do you get it?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


K1 is a media generally used in a fluidized state.

I got mine from a store that recently shut down.



Kei said:


> u are god, awesome vid!


Thank you!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very interesting, got hubby to watch with me hahaha. Are you going to add more fish then just the one gold fish? 

Size wise, what do you think its compared to a 20gal?

Looking fwd to seeing the media fluidized. I have not heard of that media before, but then again haven't looked for it.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

thefishwife said:


> Very interesting, got hubby to watch with me hahaha. Are you going to add more fish then just the one gold fish?
> 
> Size wise, what do you think its compared to a 20gal?
> 
> Looking fwd to seeing the media fluidized. I have not heard of that media before, but then again haven't looked for it.


The gold fish was basically bought just to have a fish in it for the video .. he's gone to a new owner now.

This tank was built out of interest, curiosity and practice more then anything. I never did have any real intentions on keeping it.

This tank is in fact a 20gal.

Tank is : 32" long X 12" wide X 12"tall (20gallon)
Lid is: 36" long X 16" wide
on the stand , total height is 20" tall

Here is a better video on the K1 in action.... i also built this filter:

K1 fluidized media in action

and a closer look at the K1

K1 Kaldnes media


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah now I have a better idea of the media you used, looks like great stuff indeed!

It did look like a 20gal for sure. Thats too bad you didn't intend on keeping it, but as you said it was just to build it etc.


----------

